# Curing Salt vs. Sugar



## da maxx (Oct 21, 2012)

Morton makes a curing Sugar. According to their website, it's complete interchangeable with Tender Quick.

"Only Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] and Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] PLAIN are interchangeable measure for measure. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored is used for DRY curing ham and bacon only."

I've been reading different posts and decided I need to start using a curing mix for safety. I make a bunch of beef jerky which doesn't last long. I prefer a sweeter style marinade, terriyaki, etc. So I'm trying to avoid salt, such as Tender Quick.

Has anyone had any experience with Morton Sugar Cure PLAIN ?

Thx,


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 21, 2012)

As you said, it's essentially the same thing as Tender Quick.
It's ~97+% salt, not the best choice for jerky.
Better to go with Cure#1 then you can adjust the salt to your liking.


~Martin


----------

